# Purging and organizing is freeing



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

First, the sewing stuff, had about 200 new zippers stored, keeping about 50, rest going to thrift store, plus other misl. sewing stuff. I have all the extra serger thread in a box with serger thread wrote on it in big letters, will go on a closet floor since it is seldom needed. same with seam tape,etc. I have gotten rid of about half ,rest is condensed in small drawers with most used stuff in top drawer and down according to frequency of use..

OK, let's be honest with self here, I will probably never see myself at size 16 again so 75% of stored clothes will be leaving. Someone else can use them, good jeans,etc., feels good to know that I just might help someone else and get out of house at same time. 

Trying to eat more out of freezer to lesson the load, will not accumulate more at this time. 

The more I purge, the easier it gets. Plus that much less to clean around. I like this freeing feeling, like letting go of the past somehow, is quite liberating and I am on a roll. lol If I had known it would feel this good, I would have done it years ago.:nanner:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you read anything about feng shui, it&#8217;s all about simplifying. My DH keeps saying WE need to throw out stuff, we have too much stuff. I always say, &#8220;Show me how it&#8217;s done.&#8221;

I&#8217;m glad you are enjoying your purging, cleaning your slate.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I've been doing the same thing. I did a huge purge weekend before last in my closet. I purged old tops and t-shirts that I never wear or were stained and got rid of pants I don't wear.
I felt like I'd lost 100 lbs! 

I've been decluttering over the past year and a half, but it has been slow. Now I'm getting really serious and more ruthless.

Clutter is stressful and getting rid of it is indeed freeing!!!


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

I've been decluttering for years! actually had to go through both grandparents home and my parents home and figure out what to do with all the stuff when grandparents and my mom died and dad became part of our household. got lots of practice, pretty good at it. but, felt like it never ended cause it literally took years to do using all our spare time. also had to close out a family business when the economy tanked in 08.

finally, got a hold of the household pretty well. the last trick I learned was I needed to slash the shopping habit.:nanner:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2014)

I was stoggied up for about three years, and the house really started getting outta hand. This past Spring, I started weeding out some stuff. Started with the pantry, and pulled everything out of it and into the hallway so I could put in a new shelving unit. Then I put back things organized and sorted. My daughter helped a lot, especially with moving the bigger and heavier things.

Then I started with the three closets in the house. And weeded out all the old towels and bedsheets and worn out blankets. Leaving two sets of the things we actually use. Then, because I had a little spare room - novel idea! I moved into the bathrooms and their little wall shelves.

Last weekend, I had a yard sale and I made a couple hundred dollars on things I had planned on tossing out. What didn't sell, got put in the garbage.

Today, for the first time in quite a while, the house looks almost presentable! LOL!

(I still have my clothes closet and dresser to go through. All the clothes I used to need for work, are getting donated to the local DAV or such donation station - soon!)

It is amazing how much better my attitude is when I don't feel like I am drowning in clutter!


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

TraciInTexas said:


> I
> It is amazing how much better my attitude is when I don't feel like I am drowning in clutter!


AMEN!!!

It's definitely a process and different for everyone. Some people only have to purge their own clutter, others of us have clutter from parents and such that we have to purge. 
I read the FlyLady's book about Body Clutter - meaning *emotional clutter* - and it helped me SO much! 

I think it's always an ongoing process. Especially if you get gifts from people and just everyday accumulation.
Things that come in the mail, receipts and stuff you have to keep for taxes, clothes and household items that get old and need to be purged or re-purposed. The list goes on.

The thing we have to remember is not to give up. Sometimes I get sidetracked for awhile, but then I just get right back up on the bandwagon and get going again.
I've learned that when I bag or box stuff up, the only way I'm going to remember to get rid of it, is make sure it's in my way. Either by the cabinet where my purse sits - so I have to trip over it - or better yet, just go load it in the car right then. I have to put it in my backseat so I'll have to look at it, then I remember to stop and drop it off on the way to work or during lunch. That's the only way it works for me, otherwise I forget.

I have an issue with *shopping* too. If I'm not careful I can go to the store and get sucked in too easy by sales or clearance items that I don't really even need. 
I've learned the only thing that really keeps me on track are the lists I make. I have to see what I need and then mark it off so I don't get off track. 
For me - the best way to run errands is at lunch. That way I have a very limited time to get the things I need. I go in and go straight to the aisles of things I need, mark it off and keep moving. It's the only thing that works for me - limiting myself.
If it's food, I just have to do it on the way home from work, since we live too far for me to shop for perishable items and leave them in my car - unless it's the dead of Winter and so cold I can leave it in my trunk for the afternoon! LOL!

Another issue for me is *paper clutter*!!!
I try my best to weed through stuff when I p/u the mail in the evenings, but paper is my nemesis'! I really have a serious issue with this.
I've decided I need an organizer in my car for receipts and such. That way I can put them directly in the organizer and not in my purse. Too often, I get home and the receipts I take out of my purse end up on the kitchen counter by my purse and bill organizer. It's maddening and it's my own fault. I'm working on it though!

So *DON'T GIVE UP!! *
It's so good to have others who can commiserate with the same issues and encourage each other. De-cluttering & organization is doable, it just takes time and determination!! :grouphug:


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

shopping tip that has helped me. I stopped getting shopping carts or baskets unless I absolutely need it.

not getting carts is the best! 

if we just need milk and a pair of shoes for one of the kids - no cart. then, I'm not so tempted to pick-up stuff or just stroll through the aisles.

sometimes I use shopping lists, but not always. that helps too.
actually, the shopping list thing helps me more at home than at the store because I tend to grab a scrap piece of paper and leave in on the counter where I scribble things we need on it. it helps me keep track of what is an actual need vs. want. and I helps me delay trips until I have a group of things I need.

even with a list, I often don't need a cart. I just fill a cloth shopping bag as I go to take to the check-out or have the kids help carry stuff.

I'm telling you. getting a grip on my shopping habits was a HUGE help in decluttering our life.


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

I started last year with a 40 day declutter of the house. One bag a day for 40 days. 

I didn't make it through all 40 days. But, I continued to work on it until summer. Took out 3 loads to the goodwill. That was freeing.

Then on to the Sewing Room. And all that stuff that I'll never do or make. 

A group of friends came over and said they couldn't believe the lack of nic-nacks and stuff in my house. Started them purging too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2014)

I have multiple white-boards stuck around the house for lists, even write on the bathroom mirror with the white-board marker!

I absolutely hate shopping, so that one isn't an issue for me until I discover I am hungry and there is nothing to make... LOL!

I hoard papers. Things I need to do, things I need to save, things that need entered in the accounting, bills to pay, receipts to scan, where I found my shop-vac filter, stoopid stuff. I have found that grabbing the mail works best if I pause at the recycle bin first to drop off flyers, then stand at the shredder for things that have my name on it but are junk, so that all that actually makes it in the house are actual mail items! LOL! 
And still I swim in papers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2014)

Before I head to the stores, I take a picture of my list(s) on the white boards... And when I get back, I wipe off the items I found.


----------



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

TraciInTexas said:


> Before I head to the stores, I take a picture of my list(s) on the white boards... And when I get back, I wipe off the items I found.


Oooh, love this idea!


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I spent Sunday boxing up dress jackets that I never wear. We have a closet in our office room that seems to collect extra clothing and coats. I dropped that box and another with t-shirts and such, along with a comforter and matching curtains at the shelter this afternoon.
I was so relieved to be rid of that comforter! 

I already have another bag and box full of stuff started for the next round. I'm on a roll!:rock:

How's everyone else doing? I figure if we keep up this thread, we'll keep each other motivated.


----------



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

I have to find a home for all the things I've been ordering and buying to get us through the winter, and finish doing all the canning I want to do before winter sets in. We're in a new house so I'm still trying to figure out what goes where. Definitely going to be a challenge. Today's plan? Organize all my candle-making supplies and things I use for natural cleaners.


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

As I'm purging and cleaning I've found another benefit. I'm not buying things. Every time I see something on sale, or fun, or I could use, I think of all the stuff I've already got. I ask myself how can I use the things I have to do this or make that or create a space like this? 
Wow! Definitely freeing.


----------



## Candogirl (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh....this is a favorite topic of mine. 
When I was younger I was a minor hoarder. Having too much stuff made it difficult for me to keep things clean/organized. While I greatly enjoy neat spaces I'm not naturally a person who does well at being neat with my stuff. lol

In 2007 my DH and I sold our house and moved across the country. Even after having several rummage sales, taking loads to the charity thrift store, and throwing things away we still managed to haul 2 pick-up beds + a gooseneck cattle trailer + another enclosed trailer full of items to our next home.

Moving really caused me to LOOK at all the stuff we had. I was not pleased that I'd managed to accumulate so much. Most of which really didn't have a great deal of value or meaning to me. I made a promise to myself to change things.

Since then I've gotten rid of sooooo much. In the beginning it was harder to let go of certain things. I think we attach a lot of emotion to stuff....either nostalgic feelings or justifying keeping things because we paid our hard earned money for it. But as I went along it go soooo much easier. 

I had a lot of stuff that I was telling myself "fantasy stories" about. Like the fantasy that one day I was going to use "X" for making some crafts. Or the fantasy of needing a variety of cake pans cause one day I was going to bake all these awesome things. I realized that the reality was it was unlikely I was going to do these things. Why keep the stuff associated with them. Why not send them off....maybe to someone else who WILL actually use them?

My mentality towards things has definitely changed big time. I've adopted a minimalist attitude towards stuff. With our homesteading lifestyle we do have to keep a certain amount of stuff: tools of the trade. But we make sure it's stuff we really use...well made with lots of function for our lives. 

We keep our clothing to a minimum. I don't collect things, no made in china holiday decorations, knick knacks, mass produced home decor, etc. I use natural items I find on hikes, etc for decorations. They recycle back to nature very nicely and I can change things up with the seasons and it doesn't cost me a dime.

I know my limits on hobbies and art. I only have so much time....I make sure I spend it on things that I really value. 
Oh my! How my life has improved as a result! I love it. I encourage anyone to just do it! Life is not about our stuff. The less stuff I have the more I realize this. My life is more full than ever!


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

As of Today I now have nothing except 2 or 3 pair of shoes I wear all the time under my bed...no more under the bed storage if I can help it.
No more dust bunnies either!


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I love reading all the posts. You all are keeping me motivated!!
I haven't even begun to address our outside storage, or what DH will not let go of, but for myself I'm constantly re-evaluating what I "need" to keep.

Now my daughter is doing the same thing and so is her best friend. I dropped off 8 bags of clothes, toys, shoes and books at the Shelter for just them yesterday.
It's awesome to free myself of stuff, but very encouraging to see those around me adopting the same attitude.


----------



## starlady (Sep 9, 2009)

I have to keep under my bed clear because one of my cats likes to hang out there. He'd be just as happy worming his way between bags and boxes of stuff, but it'd be impossible for me to get to him when I need to give him medicine or take him to the vet.

Re not using a shopping cart/buggy -- I've started carrying my reusable bags into the store and using those to carry items as I walk around and do my shopping. That way I only buy what I can carry, and only what I have bag space for. Eliminates extra stuff AND extra plastic bags (though I have to watch out at Publix, where the associates are so aggressively friendly that I usually have to fend off multiple offers to get me a buggy ).


----------

